# Sig request



## No_Nickname (Oct 10, 2008)

I was wondering if I could have a sig made using either of these pictures. I don't think they are copyrighted.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e176/No_Nickname/Wallpapers/WBerlinExpressA.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e176/No_Nickname/Wallpapers/WClashA.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

First attempts


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 11, 2008)

looks great, I like the last one the best


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 11, 2008)

That first and second one are bloody nice!!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 11, 2008)

here is a few of my quick ones hope ya enjoy NN


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, these all look so cool. I might have to change my sig every two weeks


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you like them NN. Nice work Scooter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

This is Bill Overstreet from 363 FS, 357 FG in his P51C Mustang the "Berlin Express" chasing an ME109G under the Eiffel Tower, spring of 1944 

This image depicts an actual event. When you have Bill Overstreet on your tail, not even a daring maneuver such as flying right under the Eiffel tower is going to save you, as this ME109 pilot discovered the hard way. In the spring of 1944, Bill Overstreet of the famous 357th FG was hot on the tail of a German ME109G. The pilot of the 109 flew right over Paris where German anti-aircraft artillery was heavy, probably in hopes they would solve his problem by eliminating Bill and his P51C named the “Berlin Express”. Bill persisted through intense flak closing the gap with the enemy fighter. Already hit in the engine, as a last resort the ME109 pilot aimed his aircraft toward the imposing Eiffel tower and in a breathtaking maneuver flew right under it. Even this was not enough to shake Bill as he followed right behind scoring several more hits in the process. The German ME109 crashed moments later and Bill escaped the heavy flak around Paris by flying low and full throttle over the river. 

Here is the encounter described in Bill's own words:

"I had followed this 109 from the bombers when most of the German fighters left. We had a running dogfight and I got some hits about 1500 feet, He then led me over Paris where many guns were aimed at me. As soon as he was disabled, I ducked down just over the river (smaller target for the Germans ). Followed the river until I was away from Paris." - Bill

When asked what was around the tower at the time, Bill said, “I'm not sure, I was a little busy.” Quite understandable!

*The other....Capt. Leonard ‘Kit Carson 1st Lt. Ted Conlin over the Seine River in Paris 
*

Late in July, 1944, a group of Mustangs began a sweep in the vicinity of Paris and encountered a group of 25 Me 109 and FW190 attacking a group of P-38 Lightnings. Kit Carson describes his encounter:

“I Chased a 190 clear across the city of Paris and finally nailed him after a weird rat race past the Eiffel Tower. You could identify the major boulevards in my combat film. It wasn’t until the shooting was over that I fully realized where I was and then clearly recall asking myself, ‘How the hell am I going to get out of this place?’ I shoved everything forward – throttle, mixture, RPM and stick. It was one of the few times that I asked Rolls Royce to deliver everything advertised. The Merlin was laying down black smoke out of both rows of exhaust stacks. I almost never ran an engine at full power in combat. I was at house top level, flat out at 72 inches of HG and 3,000 RPM. Half the flak in Paris was coming up.”

Ted Conlin clearly remembers his experience:

“The game was on and I was on a wild ride earthbound trying to stay in position on Carson. At the time it seemed we were diving almost vertical and the 190 pilot was doing big barrel rolls, and we were right with him.

As Carson closed range, he started getting strikes on the 190. This and the ground coming up caused the German to flare and level off. We were now at about 300 feet and every soldier with a weapon was firing at me. I even saw one officer whip out a pistol and shoot at us! The Germans had AA weapons on the roofs and in parks – they were all concentrating on me! I saw the Seine River off to my right and swung over and down onto it, hugging the north bank which got to be about 50’ high. The guns could not repress enough to reach me that way.

Carson had taken the same route and I confirmed his victory. I had a new appreciation for the daring and flying skills of the man who would ultimately become the leading ace of the 357th, Leonard K. Carson.”


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty cool history behind that picture...thanks for posting that, Lucky!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lucky


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2008)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fantastic Jan! A great account of incredible actions. It's inspired me to do a couple of paintings. If I PM you with my details, could you possibly send me as much info as you can on both? I'd need dates and times, and serial numbers/codes of the Mustangs. The latter I can cross-reference, in order to get the right machines, as, for example, Carson's better known 'Nooky Booky' was a P51K, not a D as often shown in profiles, and many models.
I should have most of the info on the aircraft, but details of the action are what I need. Thanks mate, sorry to put you to any trouble!
BTW, I like the first two siggys!
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wish I knew Terry boy... That's just something that I managed to dig out on the "net".... Try these though,

357th Fighter Group
357th Fighter Group Photo Album

"Berlin Express" could possibly be 44-15035, before she became Alice Marie II.
"Nooky Booky IV" is probably 44-11622 P-51K G4-C
Ted Conlin's G4-P is possibly an P-51B 42-106829 or an P-51C 42-103007 both "Joan" though...

Here's another good place for serials etc...
8th Air Force Fighter Group - Littlefriends.co.uk


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, Jan. I've used all of those sites before, so I'll have a trawl through and see what I find. Could make a great painting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah....like a pilots view from the Mustang, with the 109 in front, under the tower etc. etc....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

